

Facebook Co-Founder at General Catalyst: 3 Pieces of Advice for Young Entrepreneurs - bobbud
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/05/04/facebook-co-founder-settles-in-at-general-catalyst-out-to-learn-and-help-young-entrepreneurs/

======
kjw
It's interesting to see how the tech community will continue to nurture young
entrepreneurs -- there are more structured seed programs like YC, TechStars,
Start@Spark, summer @ highland, and then there's on the ground work that
people like Chris are doing. For a number of reasons, a structured seed
program does not make a lot of sense for big venture funds. However,
developing young entrepreneuers is important and something I think firms like
GC need to continue to spend time on.

